# Making a gym from a garage ventilation ?



## jackt33 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello everyone, quick question really. I am soon to move house and have the opportunity to make a small gym in a what now is car garage. The problem I want to look into is that the garage has no windows and only has a full size door on the front which will make it quite stuffy and hot inside. Does anyone or has anyone ever had any ideas on what you can you to cool it down ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Open the door?

Portable Aircon unit?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-60W-HOME-OFFICE-3-SPEED-PORTABLE-AIR-COOLER-WITH-7-LITRE-WATER-TANK-/262531767435?hash=item3d201cdc8b:g:tS8AAOSwMsVXjKep


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd be more worried about it being cold in winter to be honest.

Why would it be hot? If you leave all the windows shut with curtains drawn in your house on a hot day then it will be considerably cooler inside than it is outside. But if you want to let air in surely just open the main door a bit?

If you're looking for a breeze to keep you cool when training then an electric fan is the obvious option.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd be more worried about it being cold in winter to be honest.
> 
> Why would it be hot? If you leave all the windows shut with curtains drawn in your house on a hot day then it will be considerably cooler inside than it is outside. But if you want to let air in surely just open the main door a bit?
> 
> If you're looking for a breeze to keep you cool when training then an electric fan is the obvious option.


 Put a jumper on in winter. The winter is not a big problem as you soon warm up and most the time doesn't even get that cold. Sometimes the bar can be cold but you could wear gloves if it bothers you.

Your argument with the house does not really work with a garage as most are not that well insulated and the garage door not well sealed when shut.

I do find it hot in the garage in summer so have a free standing fan. It's probably no hotter than outside but you don't get the breeze like you do outside.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> Your argument with the house does not really work with a garage as most are not that well insulated and the garage door not well sealed when shut.


 Fair point  .


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Two fans. One extracting, one intake. Easy to install.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

You could put a couple of these filters on the garage door. We use them at work for cooling control panels, rated at IP55/IP66 so water proof.

http://www.pfannenberg.com/en/products/thermal-management/filterfans-ip5455/exhaust-filters/


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I train in my garage, it does get hot as f**k in the summer and cold as f**k in the winter, it just adds to the challenge for me, train naked in the summer, like an onion in the winter.


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

As above, you'll be more worried about the cold than the heat!

I keep the door open when it's hot which works just fine. Mine also has a corrugated roof which allows a small amount of airflow to keep it fresh.

If you can get power in there a small electric heater will do the job until you warm up.

Get used tot raining in jogging bottoms and a hoodie lol


----------

